# tap sizes



## Laurenr (Apr 21, 2014)

Is there a chart somewhere that shows the tap sizes for the popular nib feeds?

And where is the best place to get nibs and feeds, other than Bock? I say that because I already have the taps and dies for Bock feeds.


----------



## mredburn (Apr 22, 2014)

meisternibs.com
6.5 x .5 and 7.4 x.5  for the #5 and #6 respectively.

+ Richard Greenwald for Schmidt products. richardgreenwald.com


----------



## Hendu3270 (Apr 23, 2014)

and MrRedBurn ^^^^^^^^ has the taps and dies.


----------



## Laurenr (Apr 23, 2014)

What are the the taps for CSUSA Gents?


----------



## MichaelD (Apr 25, 2014)

Taps/dies, Threads, Bits - Sizes Chart - Pen Turning and Making - The Fountain Pen Network

Try this link.  I found it a while back.  It may have what you're looking for.  Not mine so I can't speak for accuracy.


----------

